# Cut and buff a single stage?



## nofearblackstar (May 5, 2009)

Pal of mine just sprayed his car with a single stage white. And was woundering of it could be color sanded + cut and buffed the same as a clear coat? 

Just trying to get is as smooth as possible and not shure if cutting single stage is bad news


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I've heard of people doing it on non-metallic colors.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i did it on some lil parts and its diff than BC CC but slicked it out a lil but using the same basic steps.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Its all good as long as its a solid color, most SS buff real nice actually.


----------



## nofearblackstar (May 5, 2009)

Ok well its pure white so he should be ok then . And im assuming to fallow the same steps as if cutting and buffing the clear coat?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

back in the days thats all we painted was single stage, so ya you can color sand and buff it... but just remember you are colorsanding and buffing paint and not clearcoat,so dont sand and buff too far or you will burn through....good luck homeslice


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

solid colors yes, metallics no!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Peel that shit off with a razor blade and spray a urethane on it.


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 23 2009, 11:18 AM~15445656
> *Peel that shit off with a razor blade and spray a urethane on it.
> *


I would imagine that he used a urethane single stage, not acrylic enamel and yes a white single stage urethane if cut and buffed right will have a ridiculous shine to it, alot of the older hot rod guys use it.


----------



## nofearblackstar (May 5, 2009)

I think it might have been acrylic enamel but im not shure?
If it is will that affect the cut and buff?


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nofearblackstar_@Oct 23 2009, 01:36 PM~15446913
> *I think it might have been acrylic enamel but im not shure?
> If it is will that affect the cut and buff?
> *


As long as you put it on heavy enough it should still cut an buff fine I would start with 1200 grit and go up to 3000 then buff the hell out of it, the problem with acrylic enamel is that it just doesn't hold up as well as urethane and it is quite a bit thinner so be very careful not to rub through, 2 wet coats of urethane cured is like 4 to 5 wet coats of acrylic enamel after it has cured.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Oct 23 2009, 05:19 AM~15443039
> *solid colors yes, metallics no!
> *


Why not :dunno:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 29 2009, 07:13 PM~15507490
> *Why not :dunno:
> *


because there is no clear coat protective cover it would be like sanding a base coat of mettalc before clear you would be sanding the actual flakes and dulling them


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Oct 29 2009, 08:37 PM~15509733
> *because there is no clear coat protective cover it would be like sanding a base coat of mettalc before clear you would be sanding the actual flakes and dulling them
> *


Oh nevermind i thought we were talking about WITH clearcoat not single stage :twak: :biggrin:


----------

